# Sheep?



## Moses Starr (Oct 3, 2018)

I want to get sheep and I don't know what to get for them I know they need a roof and pen.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 3, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. I hope you'll consider taking a minute to visit the new member's thread and introduce yourself so folks can welcome you properly.  https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/ There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll learn a lot as well as get to "meet" many of the fine Sheeple we have here at BYH. The basic needs of your soon to be sheep will be pretty much the same as for every living thing... food, water, shelter. I will state that fencing should be your #1 priority, both to contain the sheep, as well as protect them from predators. They will need a good quality hay available 24/7. They should have free choice sheep mineral (granulated is best over a block). Make sure it's SHEEP mineral and not goat. Though sheep do need a very little copper, goats need much more copper than sheep and that much copper is toxic to sheep.

By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!What type sheep are you considering? When the time comes, please feel free to share pics as we all love pics here. 

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me   will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------

